# Asus PG278QR nach 5 Wochen defekt



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

habe mir im Januar über notebooksbilliger.de einen Asus PG278QR gekauft.
Er lief echt super - bis gestern. 

Leider fing ganz plötzlich, als ich mal kurz nicht im Zimmer war, der Monitor wild an in allen Pastellfarben zu blinken, wie bei einem Test-Bild.
Wenn man ihn aus und einschaltet startet er und führt bei jedem Neustart ein Factory-Reset durch, fragt ob "Light-In-Motion" an oder aus sein soll und läuft dann mit Factory-Settings normal.
Er befindet sich dann offenbar in einem Debug-Modus. Beim drücken der X-Taste unter dem Joystick kommt oben links ein Debug-Menü.
Bild: picload.org | 2018-02-2616.38.33.jpg

Man kann das Menü im selbigen wieder deaktivieren und die Einstellungen im OSD wieder normal anpassen, aber sobald man den Monitor wieder ausschaltet geht der Spuk von vorne los. 
Blöderweise bin ich gerade über die Widerrufsfrist drüber und ich kann jetzt wohl nur einen wochenlang-andauernden RMA-Fall aufmachen und das Ding über ASUS reparieren lassen.
Könnte 

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2018)

Asus Support anschreiben und Vor-Ort-Austauschservice nutzen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Vor-Ort-Austauschservice


Tell me more.

Ich habe schon mit einem sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter telefoniert und er meinte ich solle ein RMA-Ticket eröffnen, da eine Reperatur offensichtlich notwendig ist.
Das habe ich erstmal gemacht. Von einem Austauschservice sagte er leider nichts.

Wenn ich irgendwie sauber, ohne endlose Wartezeit, aus der Nummer rauskomme bin ich glücklich.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2018)

Ok, anscheinend hat Asus den Service aus dm Programm genommen.
Also bleibt dir nur die Reparatur.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> wir bestätigen Ihnen hiermit Ihren Service-Auftrag vom 2018-02-26 xxxxxxxxx für das Gerät PG278QR mit der Seriennummer xxxxxxxxx.
> 
> ...


OMG. 
Hat Kulanz einen neuen Namen?!
Wenn das alles stimmt was da steht feiere ich ASUS komplett ab.

Ich komm gerade echt nicht mehr klar.
Nichts weiter als RMA eröffnet und die schicken einem ein Austauschgerät inkl Karton und Ladungssicherung für den defekten Monitor zu.
Einfach raus, rein und fertig? Neuen behalten, alter wird repariert, Verbleib ungewiss.
Unfassbar guter Service. Kann's echt nicht glauben gerade.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2018)

Bei mir kam damals noch UPS und hat den alten Monitor gleich mitgenommen.
Im Prinzip sind also schlechter geworden.
Und nicht wundern, du kriegst zu 99% keinen neuen Monitor.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

Ich bin in den nächsten 3 Wochen eh von 08.00 - 16.00 Uhr nicht zuhause (Real-Life und so) und gleich nebenan ist der der DHL-Paket-Shop wo die Pakete alle landen wenn ich nicht zuhause bin.
Immer wenn irgendwer über UPS verschickt und ich nicht zuhause bin kann ich erstmal 15 Minuten mit dem Auto zum UPS-Store fahren...

Und ob neu oder nicht ist mir primär egal.
Solange da keine sichtbaren Mängel dran sind und das Teil läuft ist alles gut.
Sonst sollen sie mir eben nach der Reperatur meinen eigenen Monitor zurückgeben.

EDIT:
Weiß jetzt was du meinst. Habe mir einige Threads dazu angesehen und dazu kann ich nur folgendes sagen.
Wenn hier ein verkratzter Monitor o.Ä. ankommt geht der direkt wieder zurück.
Mein Monitor ist in absolutem Neuzustand ohne die kleinste Macke, abgesehen von dem Reset-Bug.

Zählt das eigentlich dann schon als erster Nachbesserungsversuch für notebooksbilliger?
Die haben mir dort zur RMA mit Asus geraten, da der Weg über den Hersteller kürzer wäre als über den Händler.
Bin mir jetzt rechtlich nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber nach 2 mißlungenen Nachbesserungen kann man doch glaub ich wieder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und Geld zurückverlangen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Februar 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> aber nach 2 mißlungenen Nachbesserungen kann man doch glaub ich wieder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und Geld zurückverlangen...


Nein, nach dem 1. und nur dann!


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2018)

Wenn zweimal der gleiche Fehler auftritt und der Fehler nicht behoben wird, hast du das Recht vom Kaufvertrag zurück zu treten.
Allerdings muss das Ganze dann über Asus laufen.
Hat bei mir damals so funktioniert.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

Über notebooksbilliger oder nicht?
Habe den ja nicht bei ASUS gekauft.

Naja ich habe jetzt als überbrückende Maßnahme "DisplayPort Deep Sleep" deaktiviert.
Wenn ich nun den Power-Knopf drücke geht er nur in eine Art oberflächlicher Standby und muss nicht neu booten -> auch kein Factory-Reset.

Leider weiß ich nicht wie lange der Monitor in diesem Status bleibt. 
Optimal wäre für mich, wenn er so auch über Nacht nicht runterfahren würde.

EDIT:
Oh im Handbuch steht sowieso, dass man das deaktivieren sollte.


> HDMI-Tiefschlaf: Versetzt den HDMI Anschluss in den Tiefschlaf.
> 
> Wenn der Monitor nach dem Wechsel in den Tiefschlaf nicht mehr
> aufwacht, versuchen Sie Folgendes:
> ...



Hoffentlich war das nicht das "Problem". 
Aber kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil ich nicht daran rumgespielt habe.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2018)

Asus ist aber dein Garantiegeber und macht auch den Austausch bzw die Reparatur.
Bei musste damals auch Asus erst das Geld freigeben, bevor ich es von Alternate wieder bekommen habe.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

Um welchen Monitor handelte es sich eigentlich bei dir?
Was ist damals passiert?

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab was passiert. 
Zur Not überbrücke ich die Zeit mit Herumprobieren und Settings neu einstellen bis ich ein paar Wochen eh nicht zuhause bin bzw an den PC kann und mache dann die RMA.
Wenn's dann Schwierigkeiten mit ASUS gibt schicke ich die minderwertige Hardware zurück und lasse dann noch genau einmal einen Gewährleistungsfall über Notebooksbilliger laufen und wenn dann noch kein hinnehmbares Ergebnis erreicht ist (mein reparierter oder ein neuwertiger Monitor) werde ich den Kauf widerrufen.
Sehe mich da im Recht - der Monitor ist halt 5 Wochen alt und hat ne gute Stange Geld gekostet.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Februar 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Oh im Handbuch steht sowieso, dass man das deaktivieren sollte.
> 
> 
> ...



Würde sogar hoffen das es ne Einstellungssache war..

Sonst wirste nicht mehr glücklich.

Asus verschickt nämlich auch nur Monitore die aus der RMA gekommen sind..

Nix mit neu oder so...

Und die Monitore sehen oft aus als ob nen Laster drüber gemacht wäre..

Kratzer am Gehäuse vom Panelwechsel etc..

Asus ist eh ein Saftladen was dies angeht die Bude würde ich eh meiden..


----------



## deady1000 (26. Februar 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Asus verschickt nämlich auch nur Monitore die aus der RMA gekommen sind..
> Nix mit neu oder so...
> Und die Monitore sehen oft aus als ob nen Laster drüber gemacht wäre..
> Kratzer am Gehäuse vom Panelwechsel etc..
> Asus ist eh ein Saftladen was dies angeht die Bude würde ich eh meiden..


Wie gesagt, sollen sie versuchen.
Bei solchen Sachen verstehe ich keinen Spaß und daraus als Gewinner rauszugehen ist eins meiner erfolgreichsten Hobbys.

Naja... wenn ich das Timing richtig erwische passiert die RMA und danach die Reklamation beim Händler in einer Zeit wo ich eh nur einen Laptop nutze.
Danach könnte ich widerrufen und hätte pünktlich zur neuen Saison wieder Kohle übrig für aktuellere Monitore.

Ich seh das ganz entspannt.


----------



## deady1000 (27. Februar 2018)

Ich hab's jetzt nochmal genau nachgestellt.

Der Monitor hat definitiv einen kleinen Hau, indem er immer, nachdem er vollständig abgeschaltet wurde (Kabel gezogen oder DeepSleep aktiviert) einen Factory-Reset durchführt.
Wenn man das Stromkabel nicht zieht oder den DeepSleep-Modus deaktiviert funktioniert er wunderbar und speichert alle Einstellungen.
Beim manuellen Durchführen des Factory-Resets setzt er leider beide Haken bei Deep-Sleep und somit treten danach beim Ausschalten wieder die Probleme auf.

Meine Vorgehensweise den Monitor einfach am Strom zu lassen (ist er sowieso immer) und den Deep-Sleep zu deaktivieren (wird ohnehin im Handbuch empfohlen) löst das Problem nun provisorisch.
Optimal ist das Ganze natürlich nicht und prinzipiell müsste ich den Monitor irgendwann reparieren lassen, da mir das den späteren Weiterverkauf erschweren könnte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Über notebooksbilliger oder nicht?


Richtig.
Dein Vertragspartner ist immer der Händler.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Asus ist eh ein Saftladen was dies angeht die Bude würde ich eh meiden..


Was kannst Du denn empfehlen bei Monitoren?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2018)

Garantie läuft über den Hersteller und zB Eizo.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Garantie läuft über den Hersteller und zB Eizo.


Wir wollen uns nicht streiten (Garantie - Gewährleistung), aber der erste Ansprechpartner ist rechtlich gesehen immer der Verkäufer als Vertragspartner.

Wie der das mit dem Hersteller regelt, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2018)

Hab ich was anderes behauptet?
Der Händler gibt mir ja nur Gewährleistung und viele geben dich,  im Falle eines Fehlers, an den Hersteller zwecks Garantie ab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Händler gibt mir ja nur Gewährleistung und viele geben dich,  im Falle eines Fehlers, an den Hersteller zwecks Garantie ab.


Nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion.
Der Vertragspartner des Kunden ist der *Verkäufer*, niemand sonst.
Mit dem hat er einen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen, nicht mit dem Hersteller.
Punkt.

Der Rest geht über die Nacherfüllung beim Auftreten eines Fehlers.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Februar 2018)

Du scheinst echt nicht zu verstehen was ich schreibe.
Im Falle des TE hat ihn der Händler auch direkt an den Hersteller verwiesen. 
Somit ist der Ansprechpartner in dieser Situation der Hersteller.


----------



## deady1000 (28. Februar 2018)

Heute kam die Benachrichtigung, dass ein Paket für mich bei der Post abgegeben wurde.
Denke es ist das Austauschgerät. Werde es dann morgen mal abholen und mir das Ding genau ansehen.

Ich bin mir momentan echt unsicher ob ich meinen (sonst guten) Monitor gegen Austauschware tauschen sollte...
Nachher hat das Teil noch mehr Macken als vorher. 
Werde berichten und mache auch Fotos, damit andere Leute ebenfallls etwas daraus lernen können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Februar 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir momentan echt unsicher ob ich meinen (sonst guten) Monitor gegen Austauschware tauschen sollte...


Die ist wenigstens einmal geprüft und manchmal besser als Neuware.
Über die eventuell vorhandenen optischen Macken kann man meist hinwegsehen.


----------



## deady1000 (1. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die ist wenigstens einmal geprüft und manchmal besser als Neuware.
> Über die eventuell vorhandenen optischen Macken kann man meist hinwegsehen.



Moin, leider ist es andersherum ausgegangen.

Es gibt eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht.
Die Gute ist, dass zwar der Karton sehr verranzt aussah, jedoch der Monitor quasi neuwertig ankam.
Keine Kratzer, keine Macken, nicht einmal Fingerabdrücke.

Die Schlechte: Der Monitor hat einen richtig schönen deutlich sichtbaren blauen leuchtenden Pixelfehler mitten im Visus.
Habe versucht ihn mit "Dead Pixel Tester" "weg-zu-exercisen"(), aber das war leider erfolglos.
Dann bei ASUS angerufen, mein Problem geschildert und mir wurde gesagt ich würde ein neues Austauschgerät bekommen.
Also hab ich wieder alles schön in den Karton gepackt, verklebt und mit der beigefügten Versandmarke, die eigentlich für meinen Monitor gedacht war, retourniert.
(Auch alles mit einem Anschreiben etc erklärt und beigefügt.)

Jetzt heißt es warten auf eine Antwort von ASUS und auf das neue Austauschgerät.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Eingang:
picload.org | image00001.jpg
picload.org | image00002.jpg
picload.org | image00003.jpg
picload.org | image00004.jpg
picload.org | image00005.jpg
https://picload.org/view/daaicdii/image00006.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdiw/image00007.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdpr/image00008.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdpa/image00009.jpg.html

Display:
https://picload.org/view/daaicdwa/image00001.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdwl/image00002.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdwi/image00003.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicdww/image00004.jpg.html

Ausgang:
https://picload.org/view/daaicaga/image00001.jpg.html
https://picload.org/view/daaicagl/image00002.jpg.html

Immer ist irgendwas.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Naja, ich hab den Asus VN279QLB dreimal wegen einem Fiepton bei Helligkeiten unter 90 eingeschickt.
Genau mit dieser Fehlerbeschreibung ging er auch zu Asus, aber gefiept haben sie alle.
GLaube nicht das Asus da grossartig was kontrolliert, sonst wären denen ja was aufgefallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Schlechte: Der Monitor hat einen richtig schönen deutlich sichtbaren blauen leuchtenden Pixelfehler mitten im Visus.


Der stört wirklich massiv, das ist extrem ärgerlich


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Wobei sie bei einem defekten Pixel nicht mal tauschen müssten.


----------



## deady1000 (1. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wobei sie bei einem defekten Pixel nicht mal tauschen müssten.


Doch natürlich da ich den Tausch mit dem Austauschgerät widerrufe (und verweigere).
Mit dem RMA-Auftrag kam ja ein Vertrag zustande. Dieser ist, meiner Meinung nach, wie jeder Kaufvertrag gemäß FernAbsG innerhalb von 4 Wochen zu widerrufen.

Nach 4 Wochen wäre es wieder nur aus Kulanz.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Dann müsstest du aber auch ne neue RMA für deinen Monitor beantragen, da du die alte RMA ja widerrufen hast.


----------



## deady1000 (1. März 2018)

Achso ja das habe ich auch. Hat mir der Mitarbeiter am Telefon ebenfalls gesagt.
Hab's nur oben nicht geschrieben. Allerdings habe ich beim neuen RMA-Antrag direkt gesagt, dass ich direkt den Austauschmonitor mit der beigefügten Versandmarke zurücksende.


----------



## JoM79 (1. März 2018)

Ah jetzt ja.


----------

